
With my voice still gone, time for Jamie Dupree 2.0 - laurex
http://jamiedupree.blog.ajc.com/2018/06/11/with-my-voice-still-gone-time-for-jamie-dupree-2-0/
======
beat
Oh, how I feel this.

About two years ago, I lost my voice, too. Warts growing on my vocal cords, an
extremely rare condition (about 1.6 adults per 100,000, and about twice as
many children). From February, when symptoms first started being really
noticeable, to September, when I got my first surgery, I went from a little
hoarse to barely able to speak at all.

At this point, my voice is maintained by regular laser surgery on my vocal
cords - about four times a year at this point. The laser burns off the warts
without damaging my vocal cords (much), but they come right back. This is for
the rest of my life, or until we find a magic cure for the papilloma virus.

